# The best way to do at home acrylic fill ins



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 7, 2007)

what products should i buy and where to get them to do at home acrylic fill in's? i tried it once, i bought some acrylic powder and the liquid but when i was applying it to my nail it turned into a milky watery yucky mess. i dont know how to do it like the pro's do. any help?


----------



## blkchinky_01 (Sep 15, 2007)

The way i started doing my nails was to apply the primer to the nail and dip it in the acrylic powder and repeat the step and do the buffing and shaping. I think you probably used too much primer, you have to add a bit more acrylic powder to your brush until it forms a little ball on the tip of your brush.

I hope that helped


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 16, 2007)

I've tired the little ball method. How do you keep from having lumpy nails? There's got to be a secret, I can't get the surface smooth.


----------



## blkchinky_01 (Sep 16, 2007)

By applying the mixture twice and using the sand block to smooth it out

As long as your applyin the acrylic on in the same direction and using your sanding block it'll come out looking smooth.


----------

